# Boat question



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

What is the minimum sized boat to safely run out to the Nipple?


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

16 feet.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Depends on the day and time. You could take a 16ft bass tracker out there on the right day as long as you had plenty of extra fuel. But then there are smooth days with storms that will cruise threw that you wouldn't want to be out there in a 40 foot boat. And those are unplanned storms that just form. 
Weather changes fast and once your caught up in it, all you can do is ride it out.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Here's a better question. What kind of boat do you have and what kind of power? How much experience do you have that far offshore? Do you have a good load of safety gear? 

Asking this kind of question makes me think, instinctively, that you don't need to be out there.......yet.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I would invest in an epirb for insurance.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Here's a better question. What kind of boat do you have and what kind of power? How much experience do you have that far offshore? Do you have a good load of safety gear?
> 
> Asking this kind of question makes me think, instinctively, that you don't need to be out there.......yet.


This is blunt, but it is the truth.:yes:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

21-23 foot boats go out there on a regular basis. Single and double motors. Does it get a little dangerous out there, yes . 
Is taking a boat offshore of any size 30-40 mile offshore dangerous, Yes. 

It's done every weekend 6 month out of the year. 

For all of us that have offshore vessels, WE have ALL had some iffy dangerous situations happen while offshore fishing. A lot can happen. 

The fact of this thread is, if your boat is prepared correctly to handle offshore situations that will happen, are you and your boat prepared to make it back home. 

Be safe out there folks..........


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I've been out there several times in my single engine 20ft cc. The fact is that a Captain must have a high level of respect for the ocean. You must do research (wind, waves, tides, lunar cycle, etc.) and you can still be caught off guard. The other thing you need is confidence. You cannot be 40 miles offshore and lose your shit because things start getting a little dicey. The key is to remain calm and focused. I don't travel out there without my PLB. I also, brief all my crew where the safety equipment is just in case I bite it. The Army has taught me a high level of composite risk management that I always incorporate. Buddy boating on a nice slick day is a great way to boost your experience level.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I am in a 25 ft GW with twin Yamaha 150's and I watch the weather closely. But then again I am getting old and don't want to get beat up either.....


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

31' and you dont have to worry .
Oh maybe cause I got one For Sale ??? 
It is nice not to have to get Beat up on a long trip !!! and be comfortable the whole day


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

amarcafina said:


> 31' and you dont have to worry .
> Oh maybe cause I got one For Sale ???
> It is nice not to have to get Beat up on a long trip !!! and be comfortable the whole day


I'd love to buy it if I had the extra cash laying around...looks like a sweet boat. I probably couldn't afford the maintenance and slip though:no:


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Catch a ride with some experience boaters and then decide. This is not a hobby, the Gulf will eat you alive if you're not prepared. 4th season fishing off shore now, and I'm still learning. Start slow, take the CC boating safety course and work your way south! PM me if you want more info.
Ben


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a 28 Grady White now but I just don't run offshore as much as I used to and looking to downsize. I would still like to run out to the Nipple on a flat calm day with no weather in the forecast once or twice a year. The twins on the Grady suck gas and I am really tired of having to fork over $200 bucks just to take the grand kids to Robinson Island and back. Right now I am looking at the 21 Sea Hunt/ Cobia and the 23 Sea Hunt /Cobia. Anything larger gets in the price range where I am better off hanging with the Grady. I have all the safety gear including a epirb and life raft and many years of blue water experience. Not a risk taker but I have been caught out there when it wasn't fun on the Grady so I am asking for some first hand experience from guys with smaller boats. The smallest boat I have been out on was a 25 Contender.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

On the best day 60 miles offshore is comfy. On the worst day 5 miles out seems like forever. Got caught offshore a few weeks ago. Knew there was a front moving in but stayed about 45 mins too long at the edge. We got spanked coming in. Not unexpected but certainly uncomfortable. 

I've learned to go where the seas let you then tack back to port, which is what we did that day. Cost about 5 miles of fuel but the comfort level was better.

Had a box full of fish to clean too!

Oh, in a 30 ft Proline, twin 300s.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

*34" Sportfish*

I take my 34' Phoenix Sportfish out there. It is for sale by the way. Runs great. Will sell for very low price. 850 428-4816


----------

